# Wieliczka Salt Mine



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

I had really been looking forward to visiting the much acclaimed Wieliczka Salt Mine, but for me it turned into nightmare I never want to repeat and feel I should pass on my experience so others can judge for themselves.

There is no disputing the beauty of the salt carvings that lie 325metres underground, but NOT being physicially fit, suffering the lung condition COPD the decent down 380 steps soon had me puffing and panting for breathe and turning my legs to jelly. The pace set by our guide through the tunnels was far too brisk for me, and resulted in me not being able to fully enjoy the visit, to the point that I just wanted to get out.
Fortunately they used the mines winding gear and cages to whisk us back up to the surface and fresh air.

The following day we had intended to visit Krakow, but I was not in any fit state to go walking anywhere. It took a futher two days for me to get back to normal, by which time we had left Poland.

My post is not a whinge or a grumble, it written purely out of concern for others with medical conditions to take into consideration. 

People who are physically fit, will have no problem keeping up with the guide with the route march ethic.

My big regret is that we didn't visit Krakow city centre BEFORE visiting the Salt Mines.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

Zozzer

I'm sorry you had that experience. I seem to remember that there was a way to get the lift down and back up for the less physically fit. Sorry you missed Krakow - it is a very beautiful and interesting city. Maybe you will get a chance to go back some day.

To others - I'm in no way physically fit but was able to manage the downhill in the mine and liked it so much, I've been back again this time with hubby. It is indeed a long way down as you're going right to the bottom of the mine so if you do have serious health conditions, you may want to contact the mine to see if I'm right about getting the lift down and up.

D


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I remember going down the mine in the lift but that was in 1969, I would have thought things would have improved by now

I also thought it was worth seeing, the carvings were fantastic,

but you are right to let people know if its not a good idea to go if you are not in the best of health, at least then they can make up their own minds to chance it or not



Anne


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I went down about 4 yrs ago. There is the option of the lift if you ask for it. Using the steps however gives you a sense of scale. What impressed me was the fact that all mobile phones that the party of brits I was with got a perfect signal that far under ground!!! 
Dick


----------



## wozzy (Jan 3, 2009)

It's such a pity you had a bad experience with Wieliczka and to miss Krakow too.

But to others who may not know there is another salt mine open to visitors, which I belive is not quite as good but by my experiance very well worth the visit and perhaps not as expensive. It's at a town called Bochnia a little further east about 20 min drive on the A4 route for Tarnow. It has lift access down and a mine train takes you allong to the face and workings. 
It also has a chapel and a rich collection of salt carvings, a unique way of decending down to the exit shaft and cafe, this is by a wooden slide ( steps down for those who don't want to try). You can also opt to stay the night in a sleeping area of 600 bunks, this is also popular with young advenurers. 
There is a tempreture drop so a fleese may help, altough I was O.K. with just shirt on.
All in all a good half day, and good 2 weeks in Poland...... :0)


----------

